# i feel like a real uber victim



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

I feel like a victim of uber! Does anyone else feel the same??

It all began shortly after signing up for uber about 3 months ago. I woke up one day to see a text message from uber claiming I was passing up on some ride requests and told me to check my email.

"You've been online, but not accepting trip requests. If you do not want to to accept trips, simply press "go offline". Check your email for more details.".

So I checked my email and I find this...

You haven't been accepting many rides lately. When you receive a trip request, we've matched you with a rider that's close by. If you pass on those trips, ETAs increase for other drivers and wait times go up for riders. And you miss out on a nearby fare.

The more trip requests you accept, the more you'll earn.

Best,
Uber"

Ok first of all this is total bullshit, I had not even logged into uber for about 3 days. I had gone offline of uber for about three days or so and even rebooted my phone a few times during that period. Then the real trouble began shortly there after. Several times I would be driving along running my errands or whatnot and I noticed uber seemed kinda dead with the ride requests. So I would check uber and discover somehow I was in fact offline. I was like... WTF how did this happen???

So then I discovered this happening almost daily!!!! so I messaged uber support. First of all there was no category that I could find for being kicked offline and the closest category I could find was "unable to go online". After keeping a real close eye on my phone (by the way I have an htc 10 phone). I discovered that at random intervals and times!!! The only way I would know anything if if I happened to look at exactly the right moment and in my status bar I get two uber icons, so I then have to drop down my status bar with the pull down menu and I see an uber message asking me if I want to stay online or go offline and I have to make a choice, I discovered by accident that if I do not make a choice within roughly ten seconds it will automatically out me offline by default. Now there is no way I know this is happening unless I literally stare at my phone screen the entire time as there is no toast message or flashing lights or anything.

This has been happening now ever since I signed up for uber, its like to me an electronic nanny or something that lets uber keep an eye on me. This is just a theory as I really do not know. All I know is in a crowded market where I maybe make $100 a week I need all the rides I can get.

So I ask for uber to help me fix this and here are some of the more interesting bullshit responses I got:

"We are having a hard time right now to direct your concern since we don't have much evidence of the real situation of the technical issue occur on that moment."

"Could you please provide us the screenshot of the troubles that you have face so that we can assist you to your satisfaction."

"I have checked your account details and found everything is okay from our end. This delay problem is usually caused by weak signal and/or intermittent data connection on the area. Uber engineers are working to improve the app to so we can minimize partner error. In the meantime, we're doing what we can to make sure this doesn't happen as much in the future. On the other hand, please make sure that you have strong network connection so as not to interfere with the signal."

"A technical issue is currently preventing some driver-partners from signing in. We are working to fix this immediately. Please continue trying to sign in. "

"I would like to inform you that the reason why you experience the said issue is because we want to make sure that you're logged into the Uber system and you're ready to accept a ride. If you go online, and then enter another app before accepting a trip request, you may see a pop-up notification every three minutes. This will never happen during a trip. 
This pop-up serves as a reminder to go offline if you're unavailable, or be prepared to accept a trip if you are available. If ever you encounter this again, kindly confirm your status if you want to stay online or not."

"Other partners might be using a different phone that's why they are not getting the same message like yours. However, if you're going to open another app such as YouTube, you will be ask the same message as you will be receiving trip request if you'll not go offline while surfing the web."

"This message seems like not an app issue. This can be sometimes an automated messages that we regularly communicate with our partners whenever there are updates, fare reviews, payment statements, feedback from riders among any other important matters that needs your attention.
In order for you to disable this, kindly disable your pop-up blocker. If you are in Internet Explorer, please have the following easy and simple steps:
- Open Internet Explorer and click on the Tools button.
- Click on "Internet options".
- Click Turn Off Pop-up Blocker to disable the functionality.
- If you want to choose which websites to allow and still keep the blocker functionality, click "Pop-up Blocker Settings" instead
After then, kindly restart your phone and log in back so that this change will take effect in your phone."

"*Set Wi-Fi on your phone to OFF*
Settings App > Wi-Fi
We've seen some wireless networks interfere with the app's connection to our servers. Switching that off will probably take care of the connection problem.*
Set Airplane Mode to OFF*
Settings App > Airplane Mode.
*Set Bluetooth to OFF* 
Settings App > Bluetooth.
*Set Cellular Data to ON*
Settings App > Wireless & Networks (header) > More... > Mobile networks > Data enabled"

"I would love to help you with this. However, the information that you have provided here seems not enough for me to fetch you the correct resolution."

"In order for us to move forward with your account, we'll need you to complete the background check form.
We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this process may cause, but as you know safety is very important to Uber and we need to be sure that all background checks are up to date for all driver-partners. Please hang tight while the check is completed, which should take no longer than 5-7 days."

"I want you to know that our team is already aware of this issue and our engineers are working overtime to get this issue resolved as soon as possible."

"In order to reactivate your account, our team will have to review and approve the following documents: 
AZ insruance certificate"

"The report you are seeing is the overall rider comments for your city and we just want to give you idea what to avoid while taking rides to impress riders. However, this report doesn't specifically reflects to your trips or to you as a partner."

"The notification that you have received is system generated. The purpose of the message is not to cause distress but to serve as a friendly reminder. We want to make sure that you are being notified regarding your account activity so you can make the most out of Uber. Please don't worry about it, I have carefully checked your account and I can confirm that your acceptance rate is stable. Kindly disregard the message and rest assured that your account is in active status. Everything is fine and being taken care of."

"The Uber Partner App works on iOS9 and I'm happy to help with this.
If you are using an iPhone, the partner application can be downloaded to your personal device by navigating to in the Safari browser.
If you have updated your device to iOS9, you may see a message saying "Untrusted Enterprise Device...iPhone Distribution: Uber Technologies, Inc. has not been trusted on this iPhone. Until this developer has been trusted, their enterprise apps will not be available for use."
With the introduction of iOS version 9, Apple now requires certain applications to be trusted by the user. You can trust the partner application Hope that does the trick"

"I understand you've been receiving the message that you've been online but not accepting trips. So sorry for any inconvenience that this may have caused you, as well as the notification of staying online. I suggest that you try to perform some basic troubleshooting steps. 
*General Troubleshooting*
- 5 R's - Restart (app), Retry, Restart (phone), Reset (network settings), Reinstall
- Login/Logout"

and my newest personal favorite:

"Sometimes we really can't avoid your phone being logged off by itself. One of the many reasons that we collected from our partners is there are too many uber users in the airport and are causing internet traffic. Also we need to take into consideration that the airport are using their radars that are broadcasting signals. This kind of things would interfere with your cellphone signal. That's why it may have glitches at times but we are constantly working on it to better enhance our app."

Ok so here we have not one person actually even acknowledge my issue let alone try and resolve or actually resolve anything. Meanwhile here in Tucson the problem continues unabated with no resolution in site!
After while I begin to feel like a victim, I mean come on uber is a multinational, billion, dollar, worldwide company even building robots and autonomous self driving cars and it cannot hire anyone with effective support or even speaking real English???

Why do I feel this is a complete violation of the contract between me and uber?? Personally I begin to feel that this is attack on Americans , sure not by military force, but by internal sabotage. I mean the end result is that I loose money and when you are sabotaging my bottom line well that hurts me and all Americans.

Anyone else having this particular issue or is it just me? My buddy drives for uber too and he said he has never had this issue and he has never had to contact sabotage...er *cough* I mean support.

Anyone please help if you can!!!!


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I Read through this a little, the question I have is, When your online are you leaving the uber app open on the front screen? Or are you going online then using your phone for something else and running the uber app in the background?


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

I go online and use my phone as usual. I don't leave my screen on because I don't want screen burn in. I have a very expensive phone and I don't want to get a burn in. So I go online and then use my phone for whatever while uber runs same thing I do with Lyft or any other app. And this is a completely random event. Sometimes it will go a few days without happening it a few hours it's very random but happens almost every day. Does that help?


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Well lesson learned don't type a big message and hit the back key by accident after you posted and then try and edit.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

**** OK I said I open uber go online and then use my phone as usual. No one I know leaves their phone on due to screen burn in and screen memory and neither do I. So usually I am doing my thing and my phone sit on the mount while i drive. Rarely is my screen on and no one I know has this problem. Uber says they never heard of it basically and have not acknowledge it. So I am on uber and do my thing or use my phone as normal and this is completely random and random times in random days and is not predictable to the point I can screen shot it. No one I know who drives for uber has had this happen but two of my friends saw it happen while i was at home and had my screen on and signed in to check for it they saw it. Does this help


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Didn't think new expensive phones got burn in...

Anyway, I wonder if it's simply a app setting, maybe in notifications, to either push an app to the front or keep it in running in the back ground.

For instance no matter what app I am using when my phone rings it jumps to the front.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Well don't have this issue with Lyft. That never shuts off it seems. Also it's like push notifications from any other app that runs in the background and uber should be the same. The problem is this notification is only as an uber icon in my status bar and I have to purposefully look for it and then pull down the notification to see what it says because sometimes it's something else like surge or a ride request. And like I said no one else has this or has ever seen it. Uber has to know their own toasts and notifications which makes me feel like all the bs support or lack thereof is intentional. No company could survive with that bad of support.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

As soon as I get lucky and get a screen shot off that will make a huge difference but just look at all the myriad of responsesor excuses rather uber support gives me I mean airport radar come on next thing I know I ll be hearing about ufos and space aliens or Godzilla!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I know what you mean.

It can be annoying at times.

Of those canned responses, the closest to reality is:
_"I would like to inform you that the reason why you experience the said issue is because we want to make sure that you're logged into the Uber system and you're ready to accept a ride. If you go online, and then enter another app before accepting a trip request, you may see a pop-up notification every three minutes. This will never happen during a trip. 
This pop-up serves as a reminder to go offline if you're unavailable, or be prepared to accept a trip if you are available. If ever you encounter this again, kindly confirm your status if you want to stay online or not."_

basically if you use your phone and don't constantly 'watch' and/or check on your Uber app, you run the risk of getting timed out.

Definitely interferes with normal phone use. It's kinda along the 'ride-share' myth. They want you to be a dedicated taxi driver who either keeps the app on top, or checks his app no more than every 2 1/2 minutes.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

True but why no one else I know has this issue is what bothers me, at least no one I know personally and uber claims ignorance. Hell if I told uber support my 386 windows 3.1 crashed while I had it in my Jacuzzi and I got kicked offline they would have a response to give me a possible solution to fix it and tell me to uber on!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

If you leave the uber app in the background, it'll log you out after a few minutes. 

If your screen is not on, you'll miss trips


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Now it doesn't log me out in the background. I can sit here and do anything on my phone and be logged in this is random


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

So here I was logged I to Lyft and uber today. I was talking on the phone with the phone up to my ear as normal. I just happened to look at my phone and saw I had a ride request with uber but there was no notification sounds or toasts or anything just complete silence. So I accepted the request and then it completely disappeared from the app. So of course I was pissed off. Not soon after I was still talking on the phone and I got a Lyft ride request and it chimed loudly in my ear as I was in the phone. Uber sucks ass and is the worst app I ever used. Lyft has the worst people On the platform and uber has the worst app and driver support. So again Lyft is dead in this city and uber just drives you crazy with its continual **** ups.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I definitely don't get requests if my screen is off. It's a huge issue for me since it socks the battery dry. I'm assuming you're getting but not hearing, and ignoring 3 consecutive requests so they're logging you off. 

I'm having an issue where they do this to me after 3 consecutive cancellations. I'll even accept a request after 3 cancellations, drive to the pickup and find out I've been logged off. I'm getting the same type of useless responses as you.

Before anyone asks, no I'm not cancelling on 3 in a row, passenger cancels count in that too.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> If you leave the uber app in the background, it'll log you out after a few minutes.
> 
> If your screen is not on, you'll miss trips


What he said ........
Lyft app OTOH will be content to keep running in the background.
The workaround is easy; just keep the Uber app on the foreground.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

When I first did uber I would get a request and if my screen was off I would hear the alert and if it was in my home screen it would pop up and fill the entire screen and blink and flash at me. No one leaves their screen on all the time. No where did uber require a dedicated phone or device dedicated strictly for uber where you can't use said device for any other purpose. So if my screen is off and I am on the home screen I will still get requests and I can hear it even though I cannot see it. But while I am on a phone call there is no longer any notification of a request and I have to purposefully keep staring at my phone to see a visual alert. Lyft does not have this issue and will alert you no matter what. Uber has a priority notification issue where the app on Android is not making itself a priority. I suspect if I leave the screen on and the app in the front of Android I will see and hear a request notification. None of this however has anything to do with the hidden pop up that hides itself in my status bar asking me to stay online or go offline and if I don't catch it kicks me offline without my knowledge or permission...its all automatic. Now I have told off uber support and they now want to take my feed back "extremely seriously" and will "review it internally" which i predict means they are going to kick me off the platform. I basically accused them of doing what they are doing intentionally because they secretly hate Americans and want to sabotage us internally by making us so upset we go into a tirade and a rant


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ummmm said:


> I go online and use my phone as usual. I don't leave my screen on because I don't want screen burn in. I have a very expensive phone and I don't want to get a burn in. So I go online and then use my phone for whatever while uber runs same thing I do with Lyft or any other app. And this is a completely random event. Sometimes it will go a few days without happening it a few hours it's very random but happens almost every day. Does that help?


HTC10 has an LCD screen, not AMOLED. Screen burn should not be an issue. I have used my latest phone (LCD screen) full time since I got it six months ago and no burn at all.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

OK good to know but I don't like the light in my eyes and I don't like the battery drain and I don't like the heat generated. Even if i plug it in its a distraction at night the glare even when dimmed. Basically the screen should be off and I should hear the notifications and the wake the screen and accept the ride etc.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Take a look at this website for example... I had to actually use gmail to get this account set up. I used my aol mail and the account was never confirmed or activated. All emails to this web host went unanswered. I switched to gmail and it worked first time immediately. I use aol and nothing works but it's not aols faultbits this website uberpeople.net


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I hate those things too. I didn't use a wallet case to keep the brightness from being an issue though


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ummmm said:


> OK good to know but I don't like the light in my eyes and I don't like the battery drain and I don't like the heat generated. Even if i plug it in its a distraction at night the glare even when dimmed. Basically the screen should be off and I should hear the notifications and the wake the screen and accept the ride etc.


In that case, you need a phone cozy. Just slip it over your phone at night and that glaring screen will be replaced by a little raccoon, or squirrel, or other forest creature for example. Problem solved.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Omg, your list of excerpts is epic! 
I have received that alert about not accepting requests when i had been offline for days, and even needed to update my app and couldn't go online, at the time. They just apologized when I replied about that, said it was am error. 
I also was having trouble where my data connection would be good and everything in my app would seem normal, but I wouldn't getting requests and would find i wasn't showing in the rider app, and had a similar list of absolute non responses to that, until finally, this:
"This is almost funny. Even though it's obvious that I won't get any assistance here, I might just keep writing until someone sounds like they actually read what I wrote. I said nothing about fares or having trouble getting online. Has anyone actually read what I wrote?"
Got a reply that was atleast in English, and related to my problem, but nothing i hadn't already worked out- if you're not getting requests, move.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

I told uber support basically to go **** themselves and like all foreigners who hate America they just keep smiling because they know they got under your skin and if they don't they will be whipped and beaten anyways so either way it's a win for them. I did customer support on phone for most my career and if I ever said any one of those responses and I made it up I would have been canned if discovered. That's American support they way it used to be and now even Americans just bulls hit their way off the phone with 0 resolutions except pissing off the caller. 

I made exactly $150 bucks this week with uber and I worked my ads off staying logged in like 16 hours a day and driving all the **** over the county. Basically nothing you can live on.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Lol, omg sorry. I feel you. Do you have lyft there? 
I started with that and other than *not* screwing me [read-disappearing] on my new driver bonus, it's not really better. But together they keep busy enough. My first guess would be low traffic in your area, my uber is almost always much more busy. I work usually one on a guarantee night, both other times these days.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

On the subtle list of differences I have found though - lyft almost always gets atext to you add soon as they lose comm with your app- you know if you get kicked offline.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

I remember, you do that. I read these sooo early? Late?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Omg who read all that?


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

I do Lyft also ya and the riders suck for me just drunks and drunk colleg ****s. I mean there some good ones but most are just to disrespectful to wanna give rides to. Here it's dead there are no guarantee nights here at all. Surge times no one is dumb enough to request rides hardly during those times. Uber hasn't resolved my issues so far plans still haven't acknowledged my needs. Pretty sure there is a contract to have a properly running platform


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah well that's why we fail because ain't no one got time to read all that.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Omg who read all that?


I mean less face it man ignorance is bliss and here we are keep *****in because we don't take the time to read and understand the issues. Trust me I read it all so I can know WTF is going on or someone is trying to say... I guess you don't.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

I read most of it twice


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol get thanks hopefully it made ya laugh


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

One time I got 3 drunk Lyft riders and I shit you not I was like... So how many lines if cocaine did y'all do prior to entering my car? 

Then after awhile I discovered the guy and girl in the back seat with skirt up and panties dropped and he was fingering her away in the back. I said WTF no one gets off in my car but me!!! Ride was over and I put them on the curb!!!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

No sound: This is probably because your phone is plugged in. Your phone thinks sound is going to another speaker. Solution: Does the phone have a separate aux? If so, use it to your car speakers. No aux? Stop listening to the radio and turn the input source to that phone. 
Pings do not pop up: They should even if your screen is off. Go through the options until you see one about foreground. 
If you're not doing the sound solution, but find the foreground one you can still miss pings. Although they will pop up, it's easy to miss them if your eyes are on the road.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

I finally got a screen shot of this elusive shit!!! Background is I was sitting here in my car and reading a tech article on chrome as usual. I heard a toast notification that sounded downward in tone. I checked my pull down menu from my notifications bar and was finally able to get shots.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Screen burn in doesn't happen anymore with lcd displays, and brightness can be adjusted from drop down bar. You can just leave uber running and 0lug your phone into the car charger. If heats an issue then make sure there are no other apps running in the background. Uber does this to force you to use one app or another, luckily Lyft updated there app so you can run it in the background


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know whether to laugh or weep.


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

Well it's ****ed up for sure and uber Denys the popup


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I was talking about you. Screen burn in? What is this, 1992? Not being able to figure out the Uber app auto-signs you out when you've left it in the background too long? How many dozens of emails from Uber reps (who are generally clueless) trying to explain to you the very basic truth that the Uber app needs to remain on-screen, etc.

I think I've decided. I'll weep.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Show us where they touched you...


----------



## ummmm (Jul 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I was talking about you. Screen burn in? What is this, 1992? Not being able to figure out the Uber app auto-signs you out when you've left it in the background too long? How many dozens of emails from Uber reps (who are generally clueless) trying to explain to you the very basic truth that the Uber app needs to remain on-screen, etc.
> 
> I think I've decided. I'll weep.


Actually I don't know WTF you are talking about. I got a Galaxy Note 4 with screen burn in on the keyboard. And before you go telling me it's amoled display so it's going to burn on that's a joke I have never had it happen to any other of my amoled phones. So why risk it??? I have a $700 phone that I plan on keeping awhile. Not only that I do not need to leave the screen on to do uber or Lyft and if you think you do then I'll weep for you because that's a joke. Not to mention if you trying to tell me that I have to leave uber in front on my apps and workflow then I'll weep for you again as that's just bulls(hit)!

I use both programs all the time and the only issue I have is this stupid popup that uber likes to deny.

So there is no "basic truth" that the app needs to remain open and on top that's horse shit and you know it, or should know it. If you don't well I'll weep for you a third time.

I have an HTC 10 and an LG v10 and a note 4. All very good phones and expensive. No reasonable person would try and attack me and defend uber because they can't get their sh*t straight, you must be a ****ing uber undercover it something defending them because we all know they have the money to get the app right and hire trained and qualified people... Anything less is a ****ing joke and no it ain't my phones or user error or Android or the ****ing boogy man you f'ing tart!

Uber on!!!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

1) I deleted Uber account months ago and had almost completely stopped using them to focus on Lyft. You can find dozens of posts from me here showing how little I think of Uber. Hell, I insulted their service reps in my reply to you.

2) I never shut my screen off while driving for business or pleasure. Including drives of 12-14 hours. Never lost a pixel or had any ghosting or burnin. I also leave my laptop open and PS3 running with TV on. I've worked in electronics sales and repair. I haven't seen a screen burn in over a decade.

3) I never said it was a good thing that Uber requires their app to stay in front. Lyft doesn't require this and I consider that a plus. But leaving Uber in the background which then triggers the popup after a couple minutes and if you don't respond to the popup the app signs you out, that is common sense or easy to figure out after a few times for anyone with an IQ over 80.

4) Based on your posts here and the communications with support you shared, I am comfortable stating unequivicably: You're an idiot.


----------

